# Favorite Redfish Rig



## Alex4188 (Mar 18, 2014)

60lb butt section 3' long, 40lb mid section 3' long, 25lb forward section 3' long, with a 18" bite tippet of 40lb. that giver you a 10 1/2' leader that will punch out wind resistant big buggy flies. I like this set up for both my 8wt and 9wt rods for snook/reds/tarpon. In winter drop the above by 10lb test- 50/30/15(or 20lb) and a lighter leader. If going for snook/tarpon have a bite tippet but for redfish and seatrout you can do with out you could set up your leader like 50(3'),30(3'), 15lb (4')


----------



## lukelleher (Jan 29, 2012)

Floating line with 9' leader, 15-20 lb or so will work for most occasions. I prefer Sci Anglers fly line, Rio tippet

Where are you fishing?


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

There are many flourocarbon knotless leaders on the market today that will help you. A 9 ft 12-20lb leader is standard practice. Cut it down to 5 ft. and add a 18" piece of 20lb shock tippet for windy conditions, murky water, or heavy cover. If not, leave the 9ft and tie your fly on. Knots in a leader are rediculous. Heck, just tie on a 9ft straight piece flourocarbon to your fly. The less knots the better.


----------



## Eric_Glass (Aug 7, 2013)

How bout 12 foot total w/ 12# flouro tippet; snooty, clear water south Texas rojos.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

For winter time reds, when their backs are out of the water in TB, 9' 12# tapered fluorocarbon tippet. I throw a 6 wt. to reds that are in 5-8" of water with small crustacean patterns.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

Summer and fall I run total of 9', starting with 5' of 40# flourocarbon, to 2' of 20# and finally down to 15#. In the winter when water is clear, skinny and fish get even more nervous I may go to 10' by adding another 12" of as low as 8# flouro (most of the time I will stick with 12# though). At this time of year I fish smaller crab/shrimp patterns with bodies not much larger than the size of a nickel. 
I throw an 8wt with floating line most of the time, but will drop to a 7 or 6wt if the wind cooperates. 
Hope this helps, good luck and enjoy the learning process.


----------



## Treetop-Flyr (Jan 29, 2013)

I agree with captain Eli. All of my redfish leaders are a straight 9ft shot 15 or 20lb seagar flouro, it works flawlessly every time, no need for you to over think yourself or get too fancy.


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

Yep 9' straight fluorocarbon 20lb works for me, knots just grab too much crap, if its super clear and they are refusing I may tie on 15lb straight through.

If I'm using a floating fly, I'll use clear mono as Flouro sinks too much which can effect the action.


----------



## chefdave (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your input. I will try several methods this weekend at low water.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> I agree with captain Eli. All of my redfish leaders are a straight 9ft shot 15 or 20lb seagar flouro, it works flawlessly every time, no need for you to over think yourself or get too fancy.



X3! Simple is better…..


----------



## chevyrulz (Feb 25, 2014)

scientific angler 20lb tapered flouro leaders, i think they're 9' long?

when they are too short, i cut them down to 4', it's pretty thick, about 40-60lb test i'd say, then i tie 4' of 25lbs flouro, then 4' of 12 lb mono then the fly, haven't been able to hook up, but the reds are chasing it, and it's laying out fine in the wind

i do it out of cheapness/convenience, i keep a spool of 25lb flouro for my spinning gear, and the 12lb mono is like $1/spol at walmart

if money was no object i'd be buying more sci ang tapered leaders, not because it works better, just because it would be 2 less knots to tie, lol


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

My bare hands


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Sci Anglers 9ft knotless fluro leaders in 20lb (lighter if needed) and the only knot I want close to the fish, especially in grass is the small loop holding the fly to the leader.

As to length, 9ft, and if I need to go to 12 feet, I undo the loop to loop to the fly line and add a 3 to 4ft section of 50/40lb to the butt of the knotless leader quickly with a triple surgeons and then tie another loop knot and back to the loop on the fly line, still with only the knot attaching the fly to leader anywhere close to the fish.   May sound crazy but try it and I guarantee it will turn over flies much nicer than a straight piece of fluro.  

Just the reverse on windy days and short casts into the "jungle", take a few inches or feet from the butt end of a knotless and have at em, and when the wind lays, put that extra butt section on with a new loop and have at em again (saves some money). 

Oh, I use this on a 6/7wt and let the wind decide which stick comes out from under the gunnel. 

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Since the vast majority of the reds we target are either inside or out along the coast all I ever use for them is a simple "poor boy" setup. Every one of my fly lines has a permanent butt section attached with a surgeon's loop in the bitter end. For a 7wt that butt is 30lb and three and a half feet long, for an 8 or 9wt it's 40lb and four feet long (butt sections get heavier and longer as we go up in line sizes - and are always simple mono (Ande has been a standard for years and years....). By the time we're using a 12wt the butt is 60lb and it's six feet long...

To that butt section is a quick change simple four to five foot piece of 20lb fluoro with a loop at one end and the fly at the other end. If we get into snook I'll add a short trace of 30 or 40lb fluoro to the existing leader.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Since the vast majority of the reds we target are either inside or out along the coast all I ever use for them is a simple "poor boy" setup. Every one of my fly lines has a permanent butt section attached with a surgeon's loop in the bitter end. For a 7wt that butt is 30lb and three and a half feet long, for an 8 or 9wt it's 40lb and four feet long (butt sections get heavier and longer as we go up in line sizes - and are always simple mono (Ande has been a standard for years and years....). By the time we're using a 12wt the butt is 60lb and it's six feet long...

To that butt section is a quick change simple four to five foot piece of 20lb fluoro with a loop at one end and the fly at the other end. If we get into snook I'll add a short trace of 30 or 40lb fluoro to the existing leader.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

8WT Sage XP. SA Mastery Series Redfish Line. 10FT Straight 15lb test tipit. Purple and Chartruce Zsa Zsa Gabore tied with kevlar thread on a 3/0 Mustad Tarpon hook.


----------

